# Getting the right fit



## Adomnán (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm struggling getting the right fit on a Longines Hydroconquest metal strap. The issue is that the links are quite large and there are no small increment adjustments on the clasp (they seem to be about the same as the link size). I've fiddled and fiddled with it to no success at a perfect fit. I can get it reasonably comfortable, but two-thirds through the day and the inner part of the clasp is really starting to dig into my wrist. The other adjustment I've worn feels ok so long as I'm warm but the second I go out in the cold it becomes very loose. I've thought about swapping the strap for something easier to fit but that feels a little like sacrilege. Anyone else had this issue and solved it?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Adomnán said:


> I'm struggling getting the right fit on a Longines Hydroconquest metal strap. The issue is that the links are quite large and there are no small increment adjustments on the clasp (they seem to be about the same as the link size). I've fiddled and fiddled with it to no success at a perfect fit. I can get it reasonably comfortable, but two-thirds through the day and the inner part of the clasp is really starting to dig into my wrist. The other adjustment I've worn feels ok so long as I'm warm but the second I go out in the cold it becomes very loose. I've thought about swapping the strap for something easier to fit but that feels a little like sacrilege. Anyone else had this issue and solved it?


 Don't know about Longines specifically, but I have the same problem with bracelets generally and I nearly always end up with a strap. The alternative is not wearing the watch.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Some bracelets are better than others but on every bracelet I've owned this is a problem.

I find that adjusting between one micro hole usually fixes it and I'll do this twice a day.

You'll get used to it


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

You need a good modern bracelet with micro adjust and a sliding ratchet type clasp. I suffer from this alot and have also just turned to wearing a strap on everything. But I like a bracket once in a while, size your bracelet up so that its just enough bite or slightly loose with the links alone, then use the ratchet clap to get it a nice fit, if you have to, move the micro adjust hole in. It is a bit of hassle to be fair, but once you get the sweet spot you shouldn't have to bother with the links again.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

I share your pain, but have no good solution. Some bracelets seem to be adjustable to fit better than others for my wrist, some I give up on. Straps and Natos seem more reliable.


----------



## Adomnán (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks for the help. The problem with the Longines bracelet is that the micro adjustments are about a third of a link length which means I just can't get a good fit. I really like the bracelet so don't want to change it but I think I'll have to. There's another adjustment in the diver extension under the clasp, but it's quite a large alteration. I think I need to fiddle with it again to try and get it right because at the moment it's rattling around my wrist too freely.


----------



## Yamyam (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi

What I did was order a half link for a conquest cost about £12 from WoS and they fitted it and it works a treat


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

it'salivejim said:


> Some bracelets are better than others but on every bracelet I've owned this is a problem.
> 
> I find that adjusting between one micro hole usually fixes it and I'll do this twice a day.
> 
> You'll get used to it


 Same here.


----------

